# Caltrain Set to Open New $140M Maintenance Facility



## sechs (Sep 26, 2007)

http://caltrain.com/news_2007_09_24_cemof_opening.html



> Caltrain will officially open its new Centralized Equipment Maintenance & Operations Facility on Saturday, Sept. 29. After nearly three years of construction, this $140 million facility will finally provide Caltrain with its first-ever “home” for maintenance and operations.
> The new facility will accommodate critical activities, including inspections, maintenance, repairs, train washing and storage. CEMOF will consolidate Caltrain's existing maintenance facilities and provide the capacity to complete certain maintenance that had to be contracted out until now. The change is particularly welcome for employees, who have had to work outside in all kinds of weather with few amenities, often crawling on the ground to do repairs.
> 
> The CEMOF grand opening will be open to the public and include a community open house as well. Attendees will park at the nearby San Jose Diridon Caltrain Station and be brought to the CEMOF site on a special train that will depart the station at 10 a.m. Diridon station is located at 65 Cahill St. Attendees who cannot arrive in time for the train ride can take a special SamTrans shuttle that will depart from the Diridon station for the CEMOF location every 15 minutes from 10:15 a.m. until 12:15 p.m.
> ...


----------



## sechs (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a nice montage from the folks at the San Jose Mercury News:

http://www.mercurynewsphoto.com/blog/2007/09/29/cemof/


----------



## battalion51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great little montage there. Nice find.


----------

